# How do you know if your betta is getting old?



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

My betta King (I have had him a year in January) may be getting old. He is slowing down and likes to rest alot, either on the bottom or the top of the tank. I have done 2 sets of 10 day treatments because he was acting sick. After a few days in treatment he perks up and is back to normal. So after treatment when he has returned to his normal tank (3 gal) he is back to normal. Then a few days later he begins to slow down. I am thinking maybe his tank is too big for him if he is getting elderly. I put him in a kritter keeper and he is acting a little more normal. What can I do to help him if he is slowing down because of age? How can I tell if he is getting elderly?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

How old was he when you got him? 1 year is not elderly.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How many water changes do you do in a week? Does his tank have a heater? What are you feeding him..? Is the tank filtered?


----------



## Lamia (Sep 11, 2010)

What temperature is the water? Colder water makes them lethargic.


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

Lamia said:


> What temperature is the water? Colder water makes them lethargic.


It's fluxes between 76-78 F



Sweeda88 said:


> How old was he when you got him? 1 year is not elderly.


I don't know but he was already big



crowntail lover said:


> How many water changes do you do in a week? Does his tank have a heater? What are you feeding him..? Is the tank filtered?


I do 30-50% like twice a week. he does have a heater. He eats pellets, x2 am, x1noon, x2 pm and fasts 1 day. Yes the tank is filtered.

Here is the think, when he is in his larger 3g tank he swims around energetically for awhile then he starts sleeping on the bottom,the top or behind the filter. Within minutes of being put in his much smaller critter keeper, he perks up and acts lively again. I have his critter keeper inside his larger tank so the temp is the same inside the critter keeper as it is in the larger tank. Everyday for the past 3 days I put him in the larger tank (half the water) while I put fresh water in his critter keeper and then the keeper goes into the larger tank so the water can warm (with the keeper in the tank the water level is normal). He swims around the larger tank, and the keeper ceates like a maze or obstacle course. He has to go up, and down, and around and under instead of just in circles. After a couple of hours he starts to tire and slow down and so I put him back in the keeper and he perks up and begins swimming again. It seems to work out for him. I leave the keeper water an inch below the keepers rim and the outside tank water an inch lower than that so he can no get into the larger tank. 

I am now debating completely submerging the keeper at mid level that way when he is tired he can rest in it, and then when he wants out he can just swim out.

This is the keeper in his tank:










messed up the multi quote sorry


----------



## Lamia (Sep 11, 2010)

Would it be possible to just keep the water in the 3 gallon lower? Or does that still tire him out? If so then it sounds like the submerging might work. 

You're right though. He might just be old and doesn't have to energy to patrol a bigger tank.


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Would it be possible to just keep the water in the 3 gallon lower? Or does that still tire him out? If so then it sounds like the submerging might work.
> 
> You're right though. He might just be old and doesn't have to energy to patrol a bigger tank.


I have been thinking about dropping the water level and seeing if he can handle it. I would leave like 1.5 gal of air. Will the air get too cold for him having that much air?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

TRISHIESfishie said:


> *How do you know if your betta is getting old?*


I read well cared for Betta's can live up to 5+ years in captivity. If it's a store bought betta you can only guess the age you took em in based on their size. 

That said, if you have done all your water parameter tests and still feel like your betta is lethargic, put a mirror by his tank to get his blood flowing. When my boy stops building nests for an extended period of time, a minute of flare exercises seems to kick his natural instincts up to build his nest up again. He always builds it on the side where his image is coming from, probably using his nest as a territorial mark.


----------

